# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Vodka, outra vez

## AndreCardoso

Boas malta,
Acredito que já devem estar fartos deste assunto mas depois de pesquisar pelos forums sobre este assunto e de já ter compreendido bem como actua esta fonte de carbono, detenho-me com uma duvida que apesar de ler algumas respostas pela internet, eram respostas não conclusivas ou incompletas.
No que toca a adicionar vodka (sem contar com a circulação, forte escumador e dosagens bla bla bla) como funciona a nivel de suplementos "must-have" ?
Estou a falar no que será indispensável adicionar, sejam bacterias (li sobre o assunto relacionado a um producto da brightwell mas sei que o zeovit, prodibio e todas essas marcas têm coisas semelhantes) para nao ficar com uma mono-cultura (corrijam-me se errado) comida e que tipo de comida para os corais nao morrerem esfomeados ou tudo o que envolva aminoacidos, aditivos e outras coisas que tal.
Sabem alguma coisa do assunto ou têm alguma experiencia?
 :Xmassmile:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu de alimemto para os corais so do phytoplan e zoplant mais nada

----------


## AndreCardoso

Mas usas vodka ou alguma fonte de carbono ?

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Boas,

Vejo por aí imensos fóruns que têm posts com mais de 40 páginas sobre a adição de vodka. No entanto aqui para as nossas bandas, se alguém fala do assunto vêm logo alguns "puristas", dizer que se devem combater as fontes que originam excesso de fosfatos e nitratos e não remediar com soluções anti-naturais (também estou de acordo, o que interessa é resolver o problema) e parece que se esquecem que os nossos aquários são tudo menos naturais. Vemos por aí alguns, que têm um pequeno aquário na sala com mais de 30 "aparelhómetros" ligados a ele, adicionam alguns 50 produtos à água, fazem testes de manhã, à tarde e à noite e depois insurgem-se e dão sermões quando alguém adiciona vodka para baixar nitratos e fosfatos. Pois eu acho que devemos combater essas fontes com o que acharmos mais prático e eficaz e no meu caso o vodka resolveu plenamente o assunto. Areia sempre branca, vidros limpos, algas sempre no mínimo, alimentar peixes e corais abundantemente, nitratos e fosfatos sempre próximo do zero, etc. Estou-me borrifando para abordagens mais ou menos científicas, vejo resultados e contra factos não há argumentos!

Eu seguia exactamente as instruções que publicaram na Reefkeeping, mas mais tarde adaptei um pouco e passei a adicionar também em dose reduzida açúcar e vinagre, apenas para prevenir a tal questão ainda não confirmada das monoculturas.

Atenção que pequenos erros no método de adição de fontes de carbono, podem provocar grandes e súbitas alterações. Muito cuidado, é para fazer com calma e não ter pressa em ver resultados. Os bons resultados, no meu caso após dois meses e meio, surgem quase de um dia para o outro. Temos que conhecer bem o nosso aquário e fazer pequenas adaptações se necessário. 

Aqui está um exemplo de um aquário como eu gosto, desafogado, sem estar atafulhado de rocha como alguns que até custa a ver onde andam os peixes.

Updated dosing list... - Rimless Reef

Cumprimentos
José António Santos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

*Não podemos falar daquilo que não sabemos.*

Não uso vodka (nem para beber, mas tenho um casal amigo Moldavo que... upa! upa!)
Neste momento nem me interessa saber aplicar.
Tenho outras prioridades que passam pela substituição dos cartuchos da minha osmose... pois em 4 anos foram substituídos 1 vez... :yb665:  

Por enquanto, as minhas TPA's diárias de 4L, bom escumador (digo eu, sou suspeito por vários motivos...), aplicação de 10 pés de mangue, têm resolvido os meus problemas...

Não uso resina anti-fosfatos.
Não uso carvão activo.
Não uso kalk.

Comidinha lá para dentro e o resto é conversa.

*Cada aquário é um aquário.*

E o uso de vodka é algo de muito secreto... como os leds... como outros "pozinhos mágicos"... enfim...
Dá tempo ao tempo.

*Não te escondas também tu e coloca cá fora as tuas conclusões.*

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Eu nao sou fundamentalista no que respeita a utilização do vodka. Acho que cada um tem que encontrar o seu equilibrio. Existem várias maneiras de reduzir os nitratos e fosfatos, sendo o vodka apenas uma delas. Claro que se arranjar maneira de baixar os nitratos e fosfatos em a dosagem diaria de vodka, então prefiro, não porque seja contra a utilização do vodka, mas porque tenho menos trabalho. 

Por isso, em vez de dosear vodka, prefiro ter um refugio com macro algas que nao dá trabalho nenhum, e uso uma resina antifosfatos, para reduzir ainda mais os fosfatos que tenho de substituir de 2 em 2 meses. 

Estou ainda a testar um filtro de algas, que me parece um método ainda melhor para redução de nitratos e fosfatos que é tão tabu como o vodka. 

Acho que cada um deve procurar o seu equilibrio, seja com vodka, escumador, refugio, prodibio, etc. O aqua do teu exemplo encontrou o equilibrio com "Carbon in a mesh bag, Microbacter7, Prodibio Reef Booster, Vodka, Lugol’s Solution, Reef Crystals Salt, Seachem Strontium, CA: 110ML, ALK: 110ML, Strontium: 1 Teaspoon, Lugols: 1 drop, MB7: 14 drops,Vodka(80 proof): 2ml, MG: 110ML, AA's: 6 drops(twice a week))"

Penso que o vodka nao deve fazer grande diferença  :Coradoeolhos: , mas tenho a certeza que se ele tiver que se ausentar durante 15 dias quando chegar a casa deve ter tudo morto  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 


O meu...sem sump,reactor de cálcio,de kalk,pósinhos de perlimpimpim ou outros chaparrais...está para quem o quizer vir ver  :yb665: .
Parafrazeando o Paulo Gordinho e outros...cada àqua è um àqua...e nesse caso cada um leva a àgua ao seu moinho da forma que melhor entender,souber...e tiver €€€€ para gastar...neste particular...tornando o gozo do hooby (penso eu) em uma coisa automatizada,insípida  :Admirado:  e que por essa razão,de vez em quando,dá o badagaio a um equipamento GT,uma dose mal calculada...e lá vai tudo ao charco...ou quase.
Espero que entendam,que este relato (sem fundamentalismos  :yb663:  ),mais não è que uma humilde opinião muito pessoal (quiçá por poder dispor de tempo para o gozo pleno).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José R Santos

Bom dia meus caros,

Aí está o que eu disse:

*"Não podemos falar daquilo que não sabemos."*

Não poderia estar mais de acordo. O que realmente não sei é como podes saber se percebo ou não do assunto. O facto de não dar uma explicação com fundamentos, mais ou menos, científicos para o assunto, não quer dizer que não saiba o que estou a fazer com o meu aquário. São imensos os exemplos de aquários bem sucedidos com adição de vodka. O meu é só mais um.

*"Por enquanto, as minhas TPA's diárias de 4L, bom escumador (digo eu, sou suspeito por vários motivos...), aplicação de 10 pés de mangue, têm resolvido os meus problemas...

Não uso resina anti-fosfatos.
Não uso carvão activo.
Não uso kalk."*
Mais uma vez estou de acordo. No entanto, seria estranho com TPA's diárias de 4L haver grandes problemas.
Também não gosto de resinas, uso carvão só algumas vezes ao ano e para carbonatos, magnésio e cálcio, uso o Balling sem os elementos traço (faço TPA's semanais de cerca de 5%).

*Cada aquário é um aquário.

E o uso de vodka é algo de muito secreto... como os leds... como outros "pozinhos mágicos"... enfim...
Dá tempo ao tempo.

Não te escondas também tu e coloca cá fora as tuas conclusões.*

Claro e termos um conhecimento profundo do nosso aquário é fundamental.
O secretismo do vodka como fonte adicional de carbono tem milhares de posts sobre o assunto, os leds idem. Sobre "pozinhos mágicos" também não serão exactamente secretos, porque senão não lhes daríamos esse nome.

Não achas que se todos pensássemos assim, ainda estaríamos como no tempo em que comecei com a água salgada, em que nem uma alga se conseguia manter viva dentro de um aquário.
Só um aparte. As primeiras algas que vi à venda foi uma Halimeda com 3 ou 4 folhas agarrada a uma pequena rocha e pediam quase dez contos por ela. Veio um tipo do Porto de propósito para a comprar.

Não me escondo e tenho um pouco de pena de não poder ser mais participativo, mas simplesmente há por aqui gente que tem mais tempo que eu para participar e partilhar os seus conhecimentos. Aliás estás entre aqueles que leio mais vezes aqui no fórum e tenho aprendido bastante contigo. Mesmo quando, na minha opinião, te tornas um pouco "seca" com excesso de explicações e detalhes que servem para baralhar os menos entendidos, mesmo nessas ocasiões, és seguramente uma mais valia em qualquer fórum e apesar da minha participação ser quase nula considero-te um amigo, pelo que tens partilhado com todos nesta nossa paixão pela aquariofilia responsável.

Quanto ao link que deixei, o tipo usa realmente imensos produtos. No meu caso, neste momento, uso vodka (3,5ml), MB7 (10 gts. diárias) e Balling modificado. Deixei de parte o vinagre e o açúcar, porque começaram a aparecer algumas "ranhocas" de bactérias junto às bombas de circulação.
Quando estou ausente, bombas doseadoras fazem o trabalho e se a ausência for de 30 dias seguidos (como a última), é doseado menos de metade da dose diária e não houve problemas. Julgo que seria necessário o aquário estar em situação irrecuperável, para que depois de estabilizado com vodka, "crashasse" quando deixássemos de adicionar a dose de manutenção.

O que interessa é que os aquários respirem saúde, peixes e corais com boas cores e com crescimento normal. Quanto aos métodos para lá chegar, qualquer um serve (desde que não seja aquele do sal de cozinha) admito que o vodka acarreta alguns perigos se for mal usado, mas devemos estar abertos a aceitar todas as hipóteses de sucesso e não enterrá-las bem fundo, só porque o método que nós usamos dá bom resultado.

Um abraço
José António Santos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> "Não podemos falar daquilo que não sabemos."
> 
> Não poderia estar mais de acordo. O que realmente não sei é como podes saber se percebo ou não do assunto. O facto de não dar uma explicação com fundamentos, mais ou menos, científicos para o assunto, não quer dizer que não saiba o que estou a fazer com o meu aquário. São imensos os exemplos de aquários bem sucedidos com adição de vodka. O meu é só mais um.


Boas Jose Santos

O Pedro disse o que disse falando de ele proprio, ele nao fala daquilo que ele nao percebe, e nao foi um "ataque" para ti.
Corrigi me se tou enganado Pedro, mas acho que nao.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Meu caro parece-me que tens razão, o Pedro estaria realmente a falar dele.

É no que dá, querer participar e estar a fazer tudo um pouco de corrida sem tempo para reflectir (mais uma razão para a minha falta de participação).

As minhas desculpas.

José António Santos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Nao ha problema,
Sem stress.

Quanto a tua participaçao, pois participa sempre que poderes.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Não te escondas também tu e coloca cá fora as tuas conclusões.


eu infelizmente tambem não sou dos que mais participam :Coradoeolhos: 

mas sou dos que mais leêm, e aceito as conclusões e experiencias de todos para tirar as minhas

por isso gostaria de saber as tuas conclusões e experiencias 

tenho visto esse assunto muito discutido,mas ainda não tive oportunidaade de experimentar

mediante a tua disponibilidade, :SbOk: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> O Pedro disse o que disse falando de ele proprio, ele nao fala daquilo que ele não percebe, e não foi um "ataque" para ti.


*Correcto e afirmativo.*
Não percebo nada do assunto 'Vodka'! Como tal, sou apenas mais um, talvez dos muitos que não percebem nada desse assunto e que estão à espera de respostas ou produtos mais concretos e fiáveis.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Mas estou aqui a pensar.... Pelos visto o Vinho do Porto também funciona... Isso pelo menos justificava o que vi no Sea Life do Porto...



 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Mas estou aqui a pensar.... Pelos visto o Vinho do Porto também funciona... Isso pelo menos justificava o que vi no Sea Life do Porto...


 :Olá:  Paulo

Bem catada  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
 :tutasla: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ora viva,

Não me sinto propriamente um entendido no assunto, mas acho que posso dar a minha opinião porque até tenho alguma experiência com isto.

A minha experiência está relatada no meu blog:
Vodka, doseamento de carbono orgânico num Reef
( Aproveito para dizer que o blog está em remodelação há vários meses e que muito em breve vai estar de novo activo, num novo formato, com um design melhorado, num novo domínio e com actualizações diárias de informação através de notícias e de artigos)

Após a observação do que se passou no meu aquário e em outros aquários usavam vodka, posso dizer-vos que até aos dias de hoje não vi um método tão poderoso para retirar nutrientes como a vodka (tirando o skimmer claro), mais que o Zeovit (também já experimentei). 
É poderosíssimo, tão bom que até se torna uma desvantagem porque não é para qualquer um, exige um aquariofilista experiente, conhecedor do comportamento dos seus corais, porque necessita de bastantes acertos desde redução de dose até ao doseamento de NO3, directamente por nitrato de cálcio, cloreto de amónia, nitrato de potássio ou indirectamente por aminoácidos, etc.

Isto é um contra-senso... então doseamos vodka para reduzir os nutrientes, nomeadamente NO3 e PO4 e depois no final acabamos por ter que acrescentar nitrato? É isso mesmo. Daí não ser um método fácil. Queremos NO3 perto de zero, mas não 0,0... devemos ter 0,1-0,5 mg/L (ppm), fosfato devemos ter 0,000-0,01 mg/L (ppm)... muito difícil de atingir estes valores com o fosfato.


Daí que agora nesta fase após ter estado 20 semanas sem vodka, como tenho pouca carga orgânica, estou a testar um reactor anti-fosfatos da deltec, sem mais nenhuma adição.

Caso decida voltar de novo à vodka, desta vez irei utilizar um esquema com aminoácidos. Porque senti que ao fim de algum tempo de adição de vodka, o sistema ficou com tão poucos nutrientes, que os corais começaram a passar "fome", um pouco como se fala nos sistemas Zeovit, por isso eu acho que é necessário adicionar alguns "nutrientes", os aminoácidos podem ser uma boa solução.
Colocaram aí um link para o blog do SunnyX do Reefcentral, já tive oportunidade de lhe falar acerca da minha experiência e ele também foi de acordo que eu deveria adicionar algum "alimento" aos meus corais, recomendou aminoácidos e adicionar uma solução de Lugol.

Em tempos já utilizei a solução de aminoácidos da Zeovit, mas não nestas condições de nutrientes muito baixos. Da minha experiência prévia, não notei qualquer efeito secundário indesejável deste produto, reparei que algumas acroporas ficaram com cores mais vivas.

A grande desvantagem destas adições... é que obriga estarmos todos os dias a adicionar pequenas quantidades ao sistema, nem toda a gente tem esta disponibilidade para o aquário.

Ah! E concordo quando se diz que cada aquário... é um aquário, até porque uns têm mais SPS do que outros. E esta conversa é para quem adora SPS e quer um aquário cheio de acroporas, montiporas, seriatoporas e afins.... Sem outras espécies.


Um abraço,

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas
Por acaso,ha tres dias,coloquei uma questao no ReefCentral sbre este mesmo assunto.
Tenho acompanhado,com interesse,nos Foruns que conheço e em que participo,algumas questões sobre este assunto(ou metodo,se preferirem)
Tenho constatado,não sem algum espanto,que nenhum desses posts esclarecem alguns dos problemas que la são levantados,nem têm um fim em que,confirmadamente,o metodo seja,a longo prazo,um sucesso.
Testei,ha pouco tempo,este metodo,no meu aqua de SPS.
Segui a tabela da reefkeeping,que parece ser a sumula de todas as experiencias relatadas.
Os meus resultados,ao fim de tres semanas,nao foram os esperados.
Um valente boom de cyanos,que e coisa corrente em todos os topicos que li.
O que sempre me espantou foi a solução que parece ser unica: Parar com a Vodka
Tinha ,de qualquer das formas,melhorado as cores dos SPS.
Ha aqui uma coisa que ainda não consegui perceber,que é a reação entre o carbono adicionado,e os fosfatos.Ainda não encontrei a combinação quimica que explique essa relação.
Estou a testar uma outra opção,que e a de dosear a quantidade inicial da tabela duas vezes por semana.
Ainda não tenho resultados,pois ainda ando a voltas com um restinho de Cyanos,e não quero abusar da sorte.
Agora uma coisa e certa:Ainda não encontrei um resultado sustentavel,a longo prazo,para este processo.
Acredito,no entanto,que aplicado de forma intermitente,possa ter algum resultado com os nitratos.Com os fosfatos tenho duvidas.
Quando tiver novidades ponho aqui se, eventualmente,continuar com a experiencia.
Acho que o Mestre da Quimica Machado de Sousa,podia dar aqui uma mãozinha,para explicar alguma coisa da quimica destes processos.

----------


## AndreCardoso

Este tópico está a ganhar pernas.. Apesar de ainda nao termos chegado concretamente (isso penso que nunca chegaremos) aos "ingredientes" que podem ser indispensáveis de adicionar enquanto adicionamos vodka, já li por aí nomes como o Lugol, e o tal MB7, alem do método no Rimless Reef.
O lugol parece-me ser uma solução com Iodo, o que leva ao debate em relação á adição do mesmo
Estava com duvidas era a nivel da alimentação dos corais..

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

No sentido de ajudar, deixo-vos aqui 2 links na língua de Camões localizados no fórum amigo IPAQ que falam sobre vodka.

IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aquários de reef e marinho Forums-viewtopic-vodka????

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...wtopic&t=30755

Algumas notas:




> quando vc dosa uma fonte de carbono simples ...como por exemplos os existentes na vodka ...elas se multiplicam e retiram vários componentes para sua formação ...entre eles os indesejáveis nitrato e fosfato





> Você precisa de um skimmer superdimensionado para retirar essas bactérias ( se não elas morrem e não vai servir de nada).





> Você precisa de circulação alta para manter as trocas gasosa e evitar a queda repentina de oxigénio dissolvido.





> Você precisa de uma iluminação eficiente e relativamnete forte para manter o potencial oxidativo alto ( ORP)





> O maior problema sempre será seu uso indiscriminado


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Os ingredientes que podem ser adicionados,sao os componentes do metodo de Balling,com oligoelementos.Pelo que tenho entendido,so e necessario adicionar oligoelementos,quando nao ha nada mesmo na agua que possa servir de alimento para os corais.
Tambem tenho percebido que,a redução de fosfatos e nitratos não e uma coisa bem entendida.
Ha casos em que a diminuição de nitratos traz consigo um aumento,nalguns casos critico,de fosfatos.
Tenho dedicado algum do meu tempo a tentar perceber estas relações,nem sempre beneficas para os respectivos vivos presentes nos aquas,entre adições de crbono organico por estas vias,e o que se passa nas relações entre fosfatos e nitratos.
E curioso que,apesar de ter colocado diversas questões sobre esta materia,nunca tenha recebido nenhuma resposta.
Se alguem tiver explicações para isto....

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ha aqui uma coisa que ainda não consegui perceber,que é a reação entre o carbono adicionado,e os fosfatos.Ainda não encontrei a combinação quimica que explique essa relação.


Ora aí está a "One Million Dollar question"!
Também sempre procurei a resposta para o consumo de fosfato pelas bactérias.
Até hoje a única explicação que encontrei está na fórmula de Redfield Ratio.
Segundo a descrição da Redfield Ratio o consumo de Carbono ( C ), Azoto (N) e Fósforo (P) pelas bactérias/algas é feito na seguinte proporção 106:16:1 respectivamente.
Ou seja para consumir 1 fósforo, são precisos 16 azoto e 106 carbono. O factor limitativo normalmente é o carbono, porque é o que tem mais consumo, por isso surgiu a teoria que dosear uma fonte de carbono seria benéfico na redução de fósforo. 

Quanto ao facto de aparecerem Cianobactérias... o António usou apenas Vodka ou Vodka + bactérias? (tipo Prodibio, Zeovit ou MB7, etc.)

Um abraço,

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Ricardo
Comecei so com vodka.Inicialmnete tudo parecia correr bem,ate à quarta semana em que se deu o boom de cyanos.
Aconselhado por um membro deste forum que utiliza este metodo,suspendi a dosagem de vodka e comecei a adicionar so bacterias.
Neste momento a cyanos ja tiveram um grande retrocesso.Estou a dosar 0,5 Ml em 5oo Lts de agua duas vezes por semana.Mantenho,ainda,poucas horas de luz diárias(5H).
Tenho continuado a ler sobre o assunto,mas,na realidade,ainda não arranjei respostas convincentes.
Penso que tudo depende do equilibrio que se consiga em cada caso,e cada aqua e um caso,pelo que o olho do respectivo dono se tortna um instrumento de medida absolutamente necessario.
Pelo meu entendimento da coisa,não ha doses recomendadas,e temos que ir experimentando,com o maximo cuidado,o que se podera adaptar ao nosso aquario

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Alguns dos post's que vi em vários fóruns falam disso mesmo, quando não se usa uma fonte de bactérias, tipo Prodibio, pode ocorrer casos em que aumente consideravelmente a pop. de cianobactérias, principalmente nas zonas com  pouca circulação ou onde se acumulem detritos.

Eu recomendo a quem utilizar este método para fazer o doseamento de Vodka + Bactérias e eventualmente aminoácidos com "fonte" de Nitrato em aquários com pouca carga orgânica ou naqueles que o Nitrato seja inferior a 0,2ppm.

Um abraço,

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Boas malta,
> Acredito que já devem estar fartos deste assunto mas depois de pesquisar pelos forums sobre este assunto e de já ter compreendido bem como actua esta fonte de carbono, detenho-me com uma duvida que apesar de ler algumas respostas pela internet, eram respostas não conclusivas ou incompletas.
> No que toca a adicionar vodka (sem contar com a circulação, forte escumador e dosagens bla bla bla) como funciona a nivel de suplementos "must-have" ?
> Estou a falar no que será indispensável adicionar, sejam bacterias (li sobre o assunto relacionado a um producto da brightwell mas sei que o zeovit, prodibio e todas essas marcas têm coisas semelhantes) para nao ficar com uma mono-cultura (corrijam-me se errado) comida e que tipo de comida para os corais nao morrerem esfomeados ou tudo o que envolva aminoacidos, aditivos e outras coisas que tal.
> Sabem alguma coisa do assunto ou têm alguma experiencia?


Oi Andre a diferença entre os produtos que citaste é que os produtos feitos em laboratórios podes ter mais segurança em relação as doses porque não tem tanta tendencia para infectarem os corais por excesso de alcool.

----------


## Olavo Pires

Andre outra assunto muito importante não confundir os produtos zeovite com brightwell e tão pouco vodka,ok.

----------

